# Stagmomantis limbata



## Andrew (Sep 8, 2007)

Well, a few nights ago I found a male sitting on the screen door, next to the light. I stood there for a few seconds, and decided "Ah, heck, why not". So I took him in. I've been on the lookout for a female ever since, and finally found one while I was walking my dog this afternoon.

Both are a nice orangish-pink color. The light kind of throws off the color a bit, but it's the best I can do while its dark out.

Anyways, the female is more than likely already fertile, but I'll be pairing them up tonight anyways. I'll post pics later if successful.

For now, here is the male







And the female






Both are around 2 1/2 inches long, the male may be a little shorter.

Edit: Now that I think about it...this ought to go in the breeding section, shouldn't it?


----------



## joossa (Sep 9, 2007)

Sweet! Where did you find the female? Also, can you post where you live, or at least what part of the state that you live in?

Hope the mating goes well!


----------



## Andrew (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm in central California. The female was found in the wetland preserve in my neighborhood, sitting on a wooden post.

The mating attempt did not go well tonight. By the time he started making advances she had already gone through three big crickets and was pissed off at everything. :roll:

I'll try again tomorrow morning and see how things go.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 9, 2007)

cool, They like fences, I've found 5 chinese on my fences in 2 days!


----------



## Andrew (Sep 16, 2007)

The female ended up eating the male while I had my back turned(uuugh). So I guess thats the bad news.

The good news is this:






Because she's wildcaught, I'm hoping that this ooth is fertile. If it does hatch, I'll probably have a few more ooths by that time - so if anyone thinks they would be interested, PM me.

Oh, and here's another picture that I liked






Enjoy.


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice! You have an ooth!


----------



## Andrew (Sep 27, 2007)

Found another male. Snatched him in the air while he was flying of all places. He, unlike the other male, seems to know how to breed without being completely annihilated.

Crappy picture, I know. Not much interest in the thread either. Nevertheless, I shall continue onward! :x


----------



## echostatic (Sep 28, 2007)

nice, you got an ooth! i got one recently and ordered fruitflies, then found out it was european... +1 month wait time in the fridge for me  the chinese lack the black armpits of the europeans right?

...ive always found the difference is that the europeans have black armpits to be very amusing ^_^


----------



## mrblue (Sep 28, 2007)

i envy those of you who can simply pop out to gardens/parks/whatever and find mantids :evil: :shock: :wink:


----------



## Rick (Sep 28, 2007)

I have some of these. They are pretty cool. Much like a carolina mantis but just a slight bit bigger and different colors. I am doing an experiment and crossing these with s. carolina to see what they end up looking like.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 28, 2007)

Now this is exciting!!! 8)


----------



## Sparky (Sep 28, 2007)

> i envy those of you who can simply pop out to gardens/parks/whatever and find mantids :evil: :shock: :wink:


Same here buddy. :twisted:


----------



## Andrew (Sep 29, 2007)

> I have some of these. They are pretty cool. Much like a carolina mantis but just a slight bit bigger and different colors. I am doing an experiment and crossing these with s. carolina to see what they end up looking like.


I wonder if the offspring would be fertile?

Also, what I find really interesting about this species is that all of the nymphs hatch out green, but turn all sorts of different colors as they grow.


----------

